# What do people (average theatre goers) have against opera?



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

NickFuller said:


> A lot of English speakers assume they won't be able to understand or follow opera. I recently interviewed a playwright who'd adapted an opera for an English-speaking audience; he said that a friend couldn't stand opera because it was like people shouting Italian restaurant menus at each other. A singer who'd staged an oratorio was surprised that a sophisticated friend worried she wouldn't be able to follow the plot.
> 
> Reading through this thread, some things I don't think help:
> 
> ...


----------

